# Canon 80D new or refurb.



## slat (May 4, 2019)

I've decided to get a Canon 80D to upgrade from my SL1. I can get the 80D with the 18-55 kit lens new for $949 which is almost 25% off. I can get the same thing as a refurb. for $750. 
Which would you do?


----------



## beagle100 (May 7, 2019)

slat said:


> I've decided to get a Canon 80D to upgrade from my SL1. I can get the 80D with the 18-55 kit lens new for $949 which is almost 25% off. I can get the same thing as a refurb. for $750.
> Which would you do?



I'd go *refurb *


----------



## Derrel (May 7, 2019)

*Refurb/*


----------



## ac12 (May 7, 2019)

I think Canon refurb has a 1 year warranty, so like other brands new item warranty.
Plus I trust a manufacturer's refurb vs. a eBay seller's refurb, which might just be cosmetic (wiping it clean of finger prints).


----------



## Winona (May 30, 2019)

Just an FYI, I got the 18-135 lens on mine which I love. Probably changes the price though.


----------



## photoflyer (May 31, 2019)

Refurb and use the savings to get a nifty 50 (50mm f 1.8) and still have money left over.  You won't regret having a faster lens.


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 1, 2019)

I bought my 6D as a refurb for considerably less than a new 6D.  I suspect that a refurb, in some ways, may be better than new.  Why?  Because Canon puts their refurbs through an extensive QC process.  I could not tell that my 6D was a refurb.  There wasn't a single thing wrong with it (and believe me, I looked).  By buying my 6D refurbished, I saved enough to pay for my Rokinon 14mm lens


----------



## Derrel (Jun 1, 2019)

Many "refurbished" cameras are merely return cameras that have been carefully gone through by the manufacturer. If A person purchases a Canon camera and returns the camera, the retailer is supposed to return the camera to  Canon USA, which will then go through the camera and check it over very carefully clean it up if needed, and repackage it, to be sold as a refurbished model


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 14, 2019)

ac12 said:


> I think Canon refurb has a 1 year warranty, so like other brands new item warranty.
> Plus I trust a manufacturer's refurb vs. a eBay seller's refurb, which might just be cosmetic (wiping it clean of finger prints).



yes, I believe Canon still has a 1 year warranty on refurbs


----------



## weepete (Jun 14, 2019)

I'd probably just by new, if I'm dropping $750 may as well shell out the extra couple of hundred bucks. I think I might start blaming any fault on the camera.

As for a refurb going through more rigorus testing than a new one I doubt it, maybe I'm wrong but I'd think they would just test the faulty parts given it's alredy been QC passed


----------



## slat (Jun 14, 2019)

I got the refurb and have had it a couple of weeks now. I'm having to work on my technique since it's a heavier camera than my SL1 so I need to tighten up my form to get sharp pictures but so far I am really enjoying this camera.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 15, 2019)

slat said:


> it's a heavier camera than my SL1 so I need to tighten up my form to get sharp



For me, I prefer the heavier cameras.  whenever I switch back from the 6D Mark II or 50D to the t7i I always think, "something's missing here. "

Also, I think you will truly enjoy the layout. Having that LCD on top makes a huge difference.  You'll find you can switch settings much more quickly and sometimes that's the difference between getting the shot and missing it.

Enjoy the new gear.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 15, 2019)

Ten years ago I bought a refurb T1i and I'm still shooting with it.  Whenever I get around to upgrading I'll likely go the same route.  You made a good choice.


----------



## slat (Jun 15, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> slat said:
> 
> 
> > it's a heavier camera than my SL1 so I need to tighten up my form to get sharp
> ...


I do like the layout and how quickly you can access different settings.


----------



## daveo228i (Dec 3, 2019)

If it was refurbished by Canon they will give you a warranty. No worries.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

